

Show HN: HTML Color Codes — a powerful set of free color tools - moeamaya
http://htmlcolorcodes.com/

======
moeamaya
This is a fun little side project my friend and I built. The goal was to
design and build a color tool with resources for those who don't have access
to Photoshop and Sketch. Judging from the high search volume and number of
sub-par existing tools, we thought it was the perfect spot to apply our design
and dev skills.

